

Bitcoin Script - the Bitcoin programming language - jashmenn
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Script

======
Hortinstein
I have always found this part of Bitcoin interesting, but I am having a hard
time wrapping my head around how this would be used. I would love to see a
blog post detailing how to implement a service (escrow or something) annotated
with code.

